# Pregnyl storage



## k-pie (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi there,

I picked up my drugs this Monday and somehow completely forgot to put my Pregnyl in the fridge until this morning. It was in the bottom of my wardrobe in quite a cool bedroom for about 36 hours.

Will it be OK or should I get a new one (plenty of time if necessary).

Thanks in advance,

K x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi K-pie

No information available on storage outwith fridge temperatures I'm afraid, so best advice is to get a fresh supply. Make sure the old one is discarded properly by returning to clinic, supplier or a local community pharmacy for desctruction.

Maz x


----------

